# Remington 870 safety question



## Scott Yancey (Sep 11, 2015)

I purchased my wife a new Remington 870 Express youth 20 gauge. My question is the safety is very hard to push off even for me. I have soaked it in Lucas gun oil and some other penetrating oil, but nothing has helped. If any has any suggestions, I am all ears!
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## jglenn (Sep 12, 2015)

the safety is fairly easy to pull out..

if you remove the trigger group via the two pins on the receiver that hold it in then you can pull the safey.. There is a small pin that holds a spring and ball detent for the safety.. you hold you finger over the hole where the spring is and remove the pin.. this keeps the spring from flying out then you let the spring out and the ball detent.. you may have a detent ball that is stuck or the spring is  too strong... it could also be the safety itself that is binding. if so then simply work it back and forth to wear it in a bit.



here is a utube video on removing the safety..  just be very careful not to let he spring fly always to never never land .. and the ball detent also.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLqGgUro5JE


----------



## Scott Yancey (Sep 14, 2015)

jglenn said:


> the safety is fairly easy to pull out..
> 
> if you remove the trigger group via the tow pins on the receiver that hold it in then you can pull the safey.. There is a small pin that holds a spring and ball detent for the safety.. you hold you finger over the hole where the spring is and remove the pin.. this keeps the spring from flying out then you let the spring out and the ball detent.. you may have a detent ball that is stuck or the spring is  too strong... it could also be the safety itself that is binding. if so hten simply work it back and forth to wear it in a bit
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply, I watched the video, tore the gun down and found the spring was to strong. So I ground 2 rings off spring and put back together and it works fine. 
Thanks again!
Scott


----------



## frankwright (Sep 18, 2015)

There is also this:

http://www.brownells.com/shotgun-pa...870-1100-11-87-big-speed-safety-prod1599.aspx


----------

